# Collarbone plate removal



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

After 7 months, I'm getting my collarbone plate removed next week probably. I ride 150 miles a week and don't want to crash on it. Plus, it just plain bothers me.

The doc said that I'll need to stay off the bike for 6 weeks while the holes fill in because the bone will be in a weakened state.

Has everyone else had to wait that long? I already missed out on 3 months with the first recovery and I don't even want to suffer being off the bike for 6 days!!

Thanks


----------



## Curtezyflush (Aug 10, 2005)

Wait the full six weeks. Your clavicle will resemble swiss cheese until those holes fill in. Nothing would piss you off more than to do something stupid and refracture it because you didn't wait long enough. Sucks... I know.
I assume some of those 150 miles are roady miles? Stick with that for the 6 weeks. Way better than not riding at all. I'm 7 weeks into mine since having the plate installed and since I still can't MTB I've been doing some roady riding. Never have I loved my road bike more.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you get the plate out? Ask the doc if he/she will fill the screw holes with some cancellous bone chips to help them fill faster. And be careful, the bone will fracture like a zipper opening with those holes all lined up.


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

drdoak said:


> Did you get the plate out? Ask the doc if he/she will fill the screw holes with some cancellous bone chips to help them fill faster. And be careful, the bone will fracture like a zipper opening with those holes all lined up.


I was supposed to have it done next Friday, which would have been nice with the Holiday to recuperate, but it got pushed back a week due to something coming up with the surgeon.

I'll ask about the bone chips and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gamin (Dec 10, 2008)

Let me know how this turns out. I just had a plate put in two weeks ago and I would like to know what my options are. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah Brentster, keep us posted. I've had my plate in for a couple years now and would like to get it removed. My ortho surgeon said that I shouldn't bother but the idea of an other crash sending that plate through my neck freaks me out. Plus I've accidentally wacked it on a door frame before and damn it hurts.


----------



## qwertzy (Dec 26, 2006)

I had my plate out over 6 months ago. I crashed Sunday before last, (front washed out, not even very fast) and I broke it again along the holes left by the screws!
Those bone chips sound like they would've been a good idea.
The break is straight across and the bone's lined up so with a bit of luck 6 weeks in a sling will do it.


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

I just got back from my follow up appointment 5 minutes ago and I never have to see the doc again!!!!! (hopefully). The removal last Friday was a breeze. They put me under for 15 minutes and I was back home by 10:15 am. The doc said that the chips / bone paste would have tripled his fee and is generally used on weight bearing places. For instance, if he removed a plate from someone's hip, the holes would collapse after the person took their first step.

I've been riding my bike around the neighborhood since the day after the procedure and will be ramping it back up over the next few weeks. He said that a crash within 6 weeks would not be good.

Qwertzy, I'm so sorry about your bad luck and hope you get well soon.


----------



## Curtezyflush (Aug 10, 2005)

qwertzy- So was there still holes in your clav. 6 months later or were they filled in? Can you tell from the Xray? Hope you heal up fast and permanently.


----------



## qwertzy (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, Yeah the holes were still really visible on the x-ray and caused the break (aside from my questionable cornering technique  )
The surgeon did say they wouldn't fill in completely for a year and to take it easy for the first six months, which I did but it broke again sooo easily it was frightening.
There goes the end of the season and the beginning of track season too  .
Brentster, That's an incredible recovery! I was in hospital over night and not riding at all for three months. Maybe I'm getting old


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

09Reign said:


> Yeah Brentster, keep us posted. I've had my plate in for a couple years now and would like to get it removed. My ortho surgeon said that I shouldn't bother but the idea of an other crash sending that plate through my neck freaks me out. Plus I've accidentally wacked it on a door frame before and damn it hurts.


 and I tought that this is only my nightmare... I have my plate in two years, my doc said same "do not bother" to me, but there is still this what if in my head. This suck, remove it or leave it? Is my bone weaker with all those screws in it? and yes it hurts like s%&t if you hit it right  Thanks for sharing guys! Rob


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

My doc waited 8 months before doing surgery. Now according to him there in for life, he told me (and have researched as well) that one they rebreak easy and 2nd sometimes fall apart upon removal of the plate and screws. So I'm fine with living with mine, I dont wanna miss any riding again for this injury. 3 months after surgery I'm slowly getting back into riding dh/fr again. I've missed the bike and the trails. Good luck


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

DONT GET IT REMOVED!!!! Unless the pain is unbearable and you can wait 40 weeks for it to heal. My Dr. said a full year! I just had the plate taken out my arm. Now I totally regret it. I have to live like a cripple. Read:
http://www.ejbjs.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/8/1241


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

*Cost*



Brentster said:


> I just got back from my follow up appointment 5 minutes ago and I never have to see the doc again!!!!! (hopefully). The removal last Friday was a breeze. They put me under for 15 minutes and I was back home by 10:15 am. The doc said that the chips / bone paste would have tripled his fee and is generally used on weight bearing places. For instance, if he removed a plate from someone's hip, the holes would collapse after the person took their first step.
> 
> I've been riding my bike around the neighborhood since the day after the procedure and will be ramping it back up over the next few weeks. He said that a crash within 6 weeks would not be good.
> 
> Qwertzy, I'm so sorry about your bad luck and hope you get well soon.


I work as as a surgical nurse for twenty years.The Dr.cant bill any more for using synthesis bone paste.....It takes a whole two minutes to use.Your insurance pays for the Bone paste.Unless he is a partner at a surgery center he works at that are looking into the cost of his surgery.Some insurance have a set cost for each case and that cost cuts into his partnership with the surgery center.


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

cstone said:


> DONT GET IT REMOVED!!!! Unless the pain is unbearable and you can wait 40 weeks for it to heal. My Dr. said a full year! I just had the plate taken out my arm. Now I totally regret it. I have to live like a cripple. Read:
> http://www.ejbjs.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/8/1241


Sometimes in surgery Hardware Removal look more painful than the Initial fixation.The doctor seems more in a hurry, usually doesn't ask for x-ray at the start.Then makes a mess of things until he gives in and orders x-ray.


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

spongstick said:


> I work as as a surgical nurse for twenty years.The Dr.cant bill any more for using synthesis bone paste.....It takes a whole two minutes to use.Your insurance pays for the Bone paste.Unless he is a partner at a surgery center he works at that are looking into the cost of his surgery.Some insurance have a set cost for each case and that cost cuts into his partnership with the surgery center.


Well it did happen to be at a surgical center. Not sure if he's a partner. He did fabulous work and I highly recommend the removal of the plate. The surface area is still a bit sore, but I'm looking forward to driving without slouching to my right, because of the seatbelt, for the first time in 10 months.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

In some ways its nice to have it out. But it seems like you have to wait a good 6 months unless you want to risk a rebreak. For the bone to heal, yes it takes 6 weeks but that bone is WEAK. If a lot of bone is new, it takes many months for hard bone to develop through remodeling. Seems like it safer to keep a plate in if a bone was shattered and a lot had to heal. The dr. said it takes a full year from the initial surgery for that one to heal, and then you have to wait for the holes to heal well again after the plate is removed.


----------



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm. Discouraging but thanks for the info.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

If you think you might fall again get it removed. If you have trauma to the bone with teh plate it will either A) splinter along where the screws are or B) snap at on or both ends of the plate

IMO, many docs are way to quick to install hardware. Unless you are a professional athlete you really should wait for the body to mend itself if possile. A collarbone break, even severe is a six to eight week recovery. I have broken mine on both sides in different accidents. The R side was shattered (I road race motorcycles) and a pc about 50mm long was "punched" out when the helmet met the bone (helmet always wins and this is not a rare injury)

When I saw the pics I "told" my doc "There is no effen way that sh#t's going to heal on it's own.. look how large the displacement is, please plate it." He absolutely refused, explaining that we could always slice and drill later and said I really needed to have more faith in my bodies ability to take care of itself. He also warned that the collarbone surgery carries a pretty high infection risk and I don;t have to tell you what nasty crap lives in hostpitals. 

Both of my breaks (the simple and shattered) healed completely and I'm golden. What did take a long time to heal was the soft tissue damage on the second one. there was a lot of collateral damage.

Good luck!


----------



## zaphod123 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just broke my clavicle 9-22. A "simple" fracture at the distal (shoulder) tip. Agreed to let it try to heal without surgery. Can always do add some titanium later if necessary. My doc stated that unless their was a medical necessity, the plate would a permanent addition. My only concern with forgoing the surgery is keeping the bone in a relatively stable position with only a sling. Doc says it should be fine in 12 weeks; the average for collar bones. The clavicle is purportedly one of the slower healing bones.

Hopefully everything will be back to normal come springtime.


----------



## Cressell (Dec 6, 2009)

Shattered my right collar bone in mid June last summer, had a plate and some 6 screws put in, and it kept me off the bike for a good 6 weeks, with another two months till the shoulder would hold up to some decent trails. 

Surgeon mentioned that I'd be good to remove the plate 10-14 months after surgery, however suggested that I left it in place, unless I have issues with it. Obviously, I'm also worried about it going straight up my brain in the case of another crash of the same calibre, whilst having the holes heal up will be a bother.

As someone previously mentioned in this thread, I've had the plate smacked a couple of times as well, and good lord that hurts. I also cannot wear a backpack, with the weight pressuring the plate. Camelback's fine, so far, though the shoulder gets all sore after riding any long distances with it, dunno what that's all about.

Another of my reasons for removing it would be the nerve damage that's going on in that area, something pretty messed up, feeling touch to the clavicle down towards the arm and chest area as well (and other way around), has anyone experienced this? 

yours-
J. Cressell

edit; Noticed something else in the previous posts, the matter of another hit to it whilst the plate is still in, is that certain to cause more severe damage than without the plate?


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

There is a lot of different opinions out there but keep in mind everyone is different and can tolerate pain better than others. 
Last Oct I took a hard hit, dislocated my shoulder, knocked myself out and of course broke my collarbone into 3 pieces. 
The Doc told me I'd heal within 4-6 weeks as everyone else has with a broken collarbone has been told. 12 weeks later the doc said I was OK to go back to work on light duty. Barely 8 weeks later it re-broke. The Doc then put me back on disability leave and had me purchase an EXOGEN bone stimulator. It worked but not well enough 32 weeks later with a huge non-union he did surgery (plate with 7 screws) He said he'd never seen so much scar tissue before that never did anything, the surgery went well and felt lucky to say I only took a total of 8 pain pills during recovery because I wasn't in that much pain. 9 weeks later I had to return to work since my disability was going to run out and I could lose my job ( during those 9 weeks of recovery I felt so good and confident that I purchased another bike- but did not ride though ) Now going on 12 weeks back at work I'm starting to have un usual pain in the far end of the clavicle/ shoulder. I do not have a clue what up with it and I have 2 weeks till my last check up with the Doc for a full release to ride and do what ever. It could be the weather, nerves that had re grown from surgery (been numb mostly) or worse the clavicle has started to crack where the screws are, I won't really know till the 18th. 
I do know the doctors have never checked if I tore anything in my shoulder from my crash, and most of my pain now comes from lifting even 5lbs, and just lifting my own arm after 10hrs of work I am so ready to be riding again and working with no restrictions. I guess the worse part of my situation is that if he discovers something has happened on the 18th and I need to go on leave from work again that it may cause me to lose my job!
The Doc has told me my plate and screws are in for life...so I have never been given the option to remove them. Sorry that this is a long story but wanted to share my journey with you. 
I have also heard on other threads the reason for surgery being a last resort is to keep the doctors on the preffered list of health care providers with insurance companies when they do not do expensive surgeries all the time. 
I have myself sensitivity to touch around the clavicle, and I am also a walking weather man as well because of the plate/screws. And at times when my radio signal sucks I can lift my arm and get a better signal LOL.


----------



## Cressell (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you had such issues!

In the event of my crash, the bone ended up in 4 pieces + some 'debris', however I'm a fast healer, and despite being told it'd be 10-14 months before I'd be back riding as if it never happened, I currently feel that my shoulder, after 6 months, is as good as ever. That said, I had some issues when the cold weather came walking in, and it sores easily, not having the same endurance as my left one. Other than that, no issues at all, at least none worth mentioning.

So figure I'll leave the plate in place unless I do get some issues with it at a later stage!


----------



## judy d (Jul 13, 2010)

*plate removal rash*

hi i had a plate and screws used for my collarbone break 7 mos ago. i have a worsening rash in the area and am wondering if i may be allergic to the metal. has anyone experienced this symptom? should i have the plate removed?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

my plate is permanent. i don't plan to have it removed unless my body starts rejecting it. since it runs the entire length of my collarbone and covers it completely (i realize not everyone ends up with this kind of plate), i quite like not having to worry about one of them thanks to its bionic nature.

judy d....yeah, i would see your doc. there's a possibility your body is rejecting it, and you'll want to get that looked at sooner rather than later if that's the case. i've seen some gnarly "worst case scenario" photos of people who didn't seem to think it was important until the thing erupted.


----------



## ibikedhere (Jan 5, 2011)

*Rash too...*



judy d said:


> hi i had a plate and screws used for my collarbone break 7 mos ago. i have a worsening rash in the area and am wondering if i may be allergic to the metal. has anyone experienced this symptom? should i have the plate removed?


I've got a mild rash (like blushing) on the neck above my left shoulder. It's been there a few months, but asked my primary care doctor and he didn't think it was any sort of reaction or bruising. (It might be that my shirt collar keeps rubbing that side). I'm wanting to get the plate out, but after the crash/surgery I had blood clots and have to get the pulmonary embolism cleared first. Note to everybody -- after a crash, stay active and minimize the oxycontin.


----------



## tat2niner (Sep 20, 2006)

Busted mine 7 years ago taking a header off a road bike. Asphalt sure is harder than dirt. No plate as the doc said,"These things heal themselves." It did but it overlapped and one side it slightly shorter than the other. Requires frequent stretching exercises and still bothers me in the morning if I sleep on that side.

I was off the bike for one week and then began a half hour a day on a stationary trainer. One week later I received a set of rollers and added another half hour to the regimen with half on each. When I ventured out on the road again 6 weeks later I was actually stronger than when I went down. I missed five weeks work and slept in a lazy boy recliner for three months. Not an experience I would care to repeat but "live to ride, ride to live".


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

Brentster said:


> Well it did happen to be at a surgical center. Not sure if he's a partner. He did fabulous work and I highly recommend the removal of the plate. The surface area is still a bit sore, but I'm looking forward to driving without slouching to my right, because of the seatbelt, for the first time in 10 months.


+1 on the seatbelt thing. Great to have people understand:yesnod:


----------



## alentz (Apr 17, 2007)

*getting plate removed...*

Sounds like there is a lot of variance in experience. I landed on my shoulder off a drop in Oct 2010 and collarbone broke right in the middle completely. Got plated up a few days later and got back into sports and lifting about 5 months later aided by PT that whole time. It came together well. Started riding again (but haven't been able to shake decrease in confidence) and lifting heavier in the gym, but part of collarbone closer to chest began hurting, especially after bench press. Doc says the parts which are not covered by plate are bending upon stress, which bones naturally do, but the part under the plate can't bend so it's coming out next week. Doc says 6 weeks for holes to fill in... but I'm thinking that's a little optimistic. I have about 8 screws and from xray it looks like they go straight through the whole width of the bone, so I'm wondering how the heck the bone will hold up with all those holes!

Also, since the crash I've had this clicking/popping deep in the shoulder when lifting my arm a certain way and twisting it. It's not really painful but is kind of unnerving, though it is getting a bit better and doc says it's fairly normal for active guys. But for the long-term it concerns me.

Anyways, if anyone has tips for dealing with the holes after plate removal or if anyone also developed a clicking in their shoulder it'd be interesting to hear.


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm actually going for a check up in a couple minutes, so I'll see if i can get those questions cleared up. From what I read around the internet, people have been saying that a year the safe amount of time for the holes to fill and heal, but even then I've been digging up stories of how the bone is weaker. Might just be internet fluff though


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

alentz said:


> Sounds like there is a lot of variance in experience. I landed on my shoulder off a drop in Oct 2010 and collarbone broke right in the middle completely. Got plated up a few days later and got back into sports and lifting about 5 months later aided by PT that whole time. It came together well. Started riding again (but haven't been able to shake decrease in confidence) and lifting heavier in the gym, but part of collarbone closer to chest began hurting, especially after bench press. Doc says the parts which are not covered by plate are bending upon stress, which bones naturally do, but the part under the plate can't bend so it's coming out next week. *Doc says 6 weeks for holes to fill in... but I'm thinking that's a little optimistic. I have about 8 screws and from xray it looks like they go straight through the whole width of the bone, so I'm wondering how the heck the bone will hold up with all those holes!*
> Also, since the crash I've had this clicking/popping deep in the shoulder when lifting my arm a certain way and twisting it. It's not really painful but is kind of unnerving, though it is getting a bit better and doc says it's fairly normal for active guys. But for the long-term it concerns me.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone has tips for dealing with the holes after plate removal or if anyone also developed a clicking in their shoulder it'd be interesting to hear.


That is why the doctor told you 6 weeks to recover.......it will probably take close to that 6 week time frame for the holes to fill in.

This is the reason that all the hardware in my leg and shoulder are permanent.


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

mtnbikej said:


> That is why the doctor told you 6 weeks to recover.......it will probably take close to that 6 week time frame for the holes to fill in.
> 
> This is the reason that all the hardware in my leg and shoulder are permanent.


I just talked to my doctor today and he said 2 months, yeah six weeks, is recommended for healing. And also mentioned that the holes never ever really "fill in solid", they just gradually strengthen up.

After talking to him, I'm not sure I want to get the plate out.


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

I go into surgery tomorrow to get a plate installed in my left collarbone. 1 week after breakage. 

I had a plate installed with 10 screws in my ankle/leg 5+years ago. Have never had any problems, except falling on a piece of metal which in combination with the plate cut a 5 inch opening like a pair of scissors. 
Overall, I have no problems with the plate and have never considered taking it out. As far as I am concerned, my leg is stronger now, and would only ever be weaker with the hardware removal. I told the Dr in regards to my shoulder I am completely open to hardware as I know it would never heal as well, or normally, on its own. He completely agreed in this situation, and frankly I would have looked for a second opinion if he objected. 
As far as the plate driving into my skull or heart in another accident... seriously?! Talk about paranoia.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

how paranoid am i of the plate getting sent into my lung/into my neck/out my skin if I crash again and break the collarbone?

https://www.railmaster.net/plated.jpg

anyone else deal with this injury and get a plate removed? or ever have a plate in and get in another crash involving your clavicle ???

i am considering getting it removed as soon as i can and waiting another 3 months /w excellent physical therapy to strengthen before i start real downhill riding again. i'm thinking this means i'll be out for 7-10 months?? 

i am seeing my doctor next thursday so i will have plenty of questions.


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

here are my films


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm on week 4 since my break....went down on the road bike....still tender if I move the wrong way, but the road bike on easy rides seems to be fine.....
I went off a curb and the bump definitely hurt. Will probably be a while before I'm on the mt bike again,....


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

*ligament and tendons?*

My collarbone has pretty much healed, little over half a year later; but there is a noticeable lift on the broken collarbone out of the shoulder. I'm aware the tendons and ligaments may take a little longer to heal, but should I continue to lay low to let the tendons and ligaments heal? Is the shock from riding stopping the healing?


----------



## Bike_Muchacho (May 5, 2009)

*Couple of screws out....*

I broke my collar bone a year ago. Got a plate and 8 screws. Couple of the screw heads were noticeable through my skin, so I got 3 pulled out within the year while my deductible was still covered. The Doc really wasn't worried about me staying off it for six weeks, but I'm worried about the plate "loosening" up. Any experience with just removing some of the screws?


----------



## Rider2013 (Apr 20, 2013)

might not be the right thread to post this in but i broke my clavicle in three places yesterday. dr. said surgery is my best option. i think it is but have a $10,000 deductible so is it really my best opinion... like $10k worth? so one, I don't really want to do it but then after reading this thread I was then wondering if I should do it and get the plate out December so it is all on the same deductible?


----------



## Rider2013 (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you get a plate or just leave it?


rzims said:


> I'm on week 4 since my break....went down on the road bike....still tender if I move the wrong way, but the road bike on easy rides seems to be fine.....
> I went off a curb and the bump definitely hurt. Will probably be a while before I'm on the mt bike again,....


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I got my left clavicle plated last thursday-8 screws totals. 3 Days after surgery, pain is almost gone (taken only Tylenol) however i have numbness around the area and if I moved it a certain way i can totally feel the plate and pain that let me know that is there.. hopefully these symptons decrease with time.


----------



## bridsmath (Jul 3, 2009)

How are you guys who got your plates removed doing? I had one installed 3 months ago and I can't wait to get it taken out. I still have lots of weird nerve problems going on like burning pain and odd sensations which I feel are because of the hardware.


----------



## crashbangboom (2 mo ago)

robicycle said:


> and I tought that this is only my nightmare... I have my plate in two years, my doc said same "do not bother" to me, but there is still this what if in my head. This suck, remove it or leave it? Is my bone weaker with all those screws in it? and yes it hurts like s%&t if you hit it right  Thanks for sharing guys! Rob


I had 2 small plates and a bunch of screws put in 4 years ago for fix a collarbone that had broken in 3 places. I was debating having them removed 2 years post; but before I had a chance to have those conversations, I crashed hard last summer. I ended up shattering my radial head (elbow) which they had to replace with a prosthesis; I also bent the hardware in the collarbone; but surprisingly the hardware actually held the collarbone in place. I would have thought the distal areas of the collarbone would break but they didn't. Essentially, the fact that the hardware was in there was a good thing-held things in place. I've since- since recovering from the radial head replacement surgery and intense concussion...been going pretty hard; had a few good crashes and collarbone has been great. I'd say, if you're not having any dire issues with your hardware; I'd leave it in (and this is coming from someone who wanted it out right after surgery to put it in). You collarbone will be stronger. There may be minor inconveniences with certain clothing or passenger side seat belts - i'd say only in the case of a crash when your body gets jolted into the seat belt - but they're really negligible as I a lot of times forgot I had the hardware in there. (As an FYI, the surgeon called me last week as she had an opening wanted to give me the option remove the bent hardware - don't think many surgeons have seen a case like mine). I almost didn't do it since I've been living for a year with bent hardware and felt fine. I only decided to take the opportunity to remove it cuz that surgeon is the best and I wasn't sure if the opportunity to have it done by the same surgeon would come up again. I'm currently out of commission; and the strength of my collarbone after the 6 weeks (compared to having 2 abeit bent plates in there) is TBD. Again if the hardware hadn't bent i would have 100% kept it in. Even after it got bent and you could see a bent plate and screw protruding from my skin I still think it was a 50% - 50% decision.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

crashbangboom said:


> I had 2 small plates and a bunch of screws put in 4 years ago for fix a collarbone that had broken in 3 places. I was debating having them removed 2 years post; but before I had a chance to have those conversations, I crashed hard last summer. I ended up shattering my radial head (elbow) which they had to replace with a prosthesis; I also bent the hardware in the collarbone; but surprisingly the hardware actually held the collarbone in place. I would have thought the distal areas of the collarbone would break but they didn't. Essentially, the fact that the hardware was in there was a good thing-held things in place. I've since- since recovering from the radial head replacement surgery and intense concussion...been going pretty hard; had a few good crashes and collarbone has been great. I'd say, if you're not having any dire issues with your hardware; I'd leave it in (and this is coming from someone who wanted it out right after surgery to put it in). You collarbone will be stronger. There may be minor inconveniences with certain clothing or passenger side seat belts - i'd say only in the case of a crash when your body gets jolted into the seat belt - but they're really negligible as I a lot of times forgot I had the hardware in there. (As an FYI, the surgeon called me last week as she had an opening wanted to give me the option remove the bent hardware - don't think many surgeons have seen a case like mine). I almost didn't do it since I've been living for a year with bent hardware and felt fine. I only decided to take the opportunity to remove it cuz that surgeon is the best and I wasn't sure if the opportunity to have it done by the same surgeon would come up again. I'm currently out of commission; and the strength of my collarbone after the 6 weeks (compared to having 2 abeit bent plates in there) is TBD. Again if the hardware hadn't bent i would have 100% kept it in. Even after it got bent and you could see a bent plate and screw protruding from my skin I still think it was a 50% - 50% decision.


Do you have an x-ray of the bent plate and fracture? I'd love to see it.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

tat2niner said:


> Busted mine 7 years ago taking a header off a road bike. Asphalt sure is harder than dirt. No plate as the doc said,"These things heal themselves." It did but it overlapped and one side it slightly shorter than the other. Requires frequent stretching exercises and still bothers me in the morning if I sleep on that side.
> 
> I was off the bike for one week and then began a half hour a day on a stationary trainer. One week later I received a set of rollers and added another half hour to the regimen with half on each. When I ventured out on the road again 6 weeks later I was actually stronger than when I went down. I missed five weeks work and slept in a lazy boy recliner for three months. Not an experience I would care to repeat but "live to ride, ride to live".


Very similar experience here. Doc said outcomes between plates and no surgery are pretty similar for simple fractures, even if pretty displaced, as mine was. He said plating was probably indicated if I needed to get functional for work within 30 days, but otherwise not. Now, healed, it's a little shorter, and the geometry of my shoulder is altered and so gives some additional creakiness to my 56 years. I did get thumped on it by a branch not too long ago, not hard but firm, and it felt weird, but otherwise affects my riding not at all.

One thing I noticed is that I have a tendency to sleep with my shoulders "in" instead of back and straight. Maybe some kind of lifetime habit, maybe a result of not wanting to roll over directly on it while it was healing. If, before I doze off, I manage to "square my shoulders" it seems to mostly stick throughout the night and I awaken without any shoulder pain or cricks, and I'm just as likely to get those on the other side as the injured side.

One of the more amusing things. I slept for about a month on a big pile of pillows so mostly sitting up. This invited one of our cats into my lap, where he would spend most of the night. The pressure of the 12-lb cat on my femoral nerve gave me meralgia paresthetica, which is like your thigh being asleep without doing anything to it, kind of comes and goes at random and can be fairly excruciating at times. Usually a malady for pretty extreme fatties. That resolved in time with a bit of stretching of pelvic and upper thigh muscles.


----------

